# duck boat blind camo suggestions?



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Same here. Ive got a piece that covers the gap to go ninja stealth mode!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

lastflighttaxidermy said:


> Same here. Ive got a piece that covers the gap to go ninja stealth mode!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Lol I kill my ducks with tungsten throwing stars.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

lewy149 said:


> Lol I kill my ducks with tungsten throwing stars.


Now that I got to see! Lol


----------

